
First tax year with Stripe Atlas - jmstfv
https://tryhexadecimal.com/journal/business-taxes
======
tannerbrockwell
Thanks for providing this insight. I am looking at a C Corp from Stripe
instead of the LLC because I think the business will grow in the next two
years. I started looking at other online incorporation services and stumbled
across a few that seemed like they were unable to scale to meet demands, I
know because of the reviews on BBB and saw some complaints (they were state
based). I think this is definitely an area I want to spend money on so I'm not
wasting time on legal and tax issues. Are you getting E&O insurance through
Stripe (or a referral) or did you add that elsewhere?

~~~
jmstfv
> I am looking at a C Corp from Stripe instead of the LLC because I think the
> business will grow in the next two years.

[https://stripe.com/atlas/guides/llc-vs-c-
corp](https://stripe.com/atlas/guides/llc-vs-c-corp)

I'd say go with a C Corp if you know you're on the investment track. You can
convert from an LLC to a C Corp later. The reverse is harder.

Usual disclaimers apply.

> Are you getting E&O insurance through Stripe (or a referral) or did you add
> that elsewhere?

Haven't gotten one, so can't speak to that.

